# JRiver DSP (1)



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone is using JRiver as source decoder and DSP for their Home Theater ? I am planning to experiment with this once I recieved my Asus HDAV 1.3 Deluxe.

My AV receiver doesn't allow me to do any Room corrections and I am experiencing a bit of a bass problem at the moment.


----------



## baniels (Nov 9, 2006)

HTS user Mojave, would be a good one to consult with on this. I'm not sure if he is a member here. Maybe you can ping him with a PM.

He uses the same username on the Jriver forums. Maybe you can find some of his explanations there. I currently use Jriver -> HDMI to my receiver which has Audyssey, and a MiniDSP for subwoofer EQ. I have been considering ditching the MiniDSP and using the PEQ in Jriver, since it is fast becoming my only source, but I haven't gone down that road yet. 

I do use Jriver's Room Correction feature to set delay and steer bass from my small desktop computers to a subwoofer in my office. 

The native PEQ in Jriver seems quite good. Here is a screen shot in case you don't have it installed.











Primare Knob said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if anyone is using JRiver as source decoder and DSP for their Home Theater ? I am planning to experiment with this once I received my Asus HDAV 1.3 Deluxe.
> 
> My AV receiver doesn't allow me to do any Room corrections and I am experiencing a bit of a bass problem at the moment.


----------



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi thanks for the heaps up. I'll give your advise a try. I could always go to the JRiver forum but I thought I start here. Just like you I am trying to make my HTPC my only source player to simplify my AV hardware.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll post some of my knowledge this evening  ! I currently use my PC as my preamp and only source in my system.


----------



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate the help. 

I noticed that there are quite a few people using the PC as an analog source. Why no using the PC as a digital source for what it is?


----------



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

During some browsing I came accross this article. Sounds really interesting. 
http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/201366how-to-replace-your-home-theater-pre-pro-with-a-htpc/


----------

